# Looking for pharma reps Australia and South Africa



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

We're looking for experienced pharmaceutical representatives in Australia and South Africa, preferably with a passion for dermatology and for improvements in treatment for varicose veins.

Training and support is provided to select and grow your territory, as well as developing as a leader of international teams, providing you with an income from other countries also.

For studies and technical papers which support product technology, please view The Science.

Please email me direct on [email protected] if you believe you have the experience to be trained as an independent distributor.


----------

